# Documenting a small town with my Eos M and 'Pancake' lens...



## Ivan Muller (Aug 22, 2013)

Yesterday I stopped for a few minutes in a small town called Greylingstad. The light was good and there was some interesting structures. I was on my way to photograph a coal mine and could spare only a few minutes so I just grabbed my Eos M and as it happened the 40mm pancake was attached...more images and info here at...http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/2013/08/greylingstad.html


----------



## JPBones73 (Aug 22, 2013)

Two great photos.


----------

